# Need Help with Zanesville glass????



## tazmainiendigger (Aug 4, 2006)

Anyone know how to I.D. midwest or zanesville glass??? I sure dont!!! I found this one at a yard sale today along with a pontiled deep forest green Keene umbrella ink. The thin free blown globular shaped flask is about 5 1/2" tall has a rolled down lip like a mushroom, and has 20 ribs to the left ( I was going inzane trying to count them all![sm=rolleyes.gif] Could it be a repro? and if not any clues as to value??? Thanks! Taz


----------



## tazmainiendigger (Aug 4, 2006)

*RE: Need Help with Zaneville glass????*

outward rolled lip


----------



## tazmainiendigger (Aug 4, 2006)

*RE: Need Help with Zaneville glass????*

pontiled base wear


----------



## JGUIS (Aug 7, 2006)

*RE: Need Help with Zaneville glass????*

What makes you say Zanesville?  Heisey glass in Newark did alot of fancy stuff, but I can't think of a place in Zanesville.


----------



## tazmainiendigger (Aug 7, 2006)

*RE: Need Help with Zaneville glass????*

American Bottles & Flasks and their ancestry  by  KenWilson & Helen McKearin has a nice write up on  Zanesville ( midwestern glass) and pics on page 354... I quess the   20 rib dip mold, then free blown to finish is a key to the locality of the glass house....... There are repro's out there but according to the book, these usually have a flared lip, not the outward rolled like most of these midwest  specimens..  Thanks for the input on Heisey Glass I will look them up also and see they made... Taz


----------



## KentOhio (Aug 8, 2006)

*RE: Need Help with Zaneville glass????*

I haven't posted because I figured someone else would know. Zanesville made a lot of things like that, but usually bigger and in a 24-rib mold. Kent, Ohio made them in 20 ribs, but there are repros. This one looks a little clunky, but then so did the originals when they were in an unusual small size like this. So my answer is... I don't know. If the base wear is there, then it's more ilkely real. These are the kind of things that an expert has to hold in his hands to tell for sure.


----------



## tazmainiendigger (Aug 9, 2006)

*RE: Need Help with Zaneville glass????*

Thanks Brian, this item does have a catalog number on the base I gave the guy a 50 spot on a hunch... it is quite thin....  I will show  it to Norm Heckler at the Keene show later this year.....  If it is a repro oooooowelll another learning curve [8|] Thanks for the input I was hoping you might know a tad about it! Taz


----------



## KentOhio (Aug 9, 2006)

*RE: Need Help with Zaneville glass????*

I see the number now. That makes me think it's authentic. I don't think I've ever seen a mini one sell, but one that's 9 inches would be about $900 or more. A small one is much more rare.


----------



## web44ca (Feb 5, 2019)

I am interested in knowing if this pre 1900 applied crown top soda bottle (9.5") embossed on the bottom " Z C " might be a Zanesville City Glass Works bottle?


----------



## CanadianBottles (Feb 14, 2019)

Hi Web44ca, welcome to the forum!  You'd be better off starting a new thread to ask for information, as this thread is 15 years old.  Your bottle could be pre-1900 but is quite likely later as well.  Applied tops continued being used for a lot longer outside of North America, and your bottle almost certainly isn't North American.  Beyond that it's pretty hard to get any info about something like this, if the letters even refer to the glass company there's no way to even narrow it down to what country it came from, and those letters could be mold markings as well.


----------

